# Best headphones for mobile(Budget- Rs1000-2000)



## RATHIN (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi...........I am looking for headphones which can be used with mobile as well as laptop. My budget is between Rs1000 to Rs2000. So kindly suggest me best option!


----------



## warfreak (Jan 16, 2013)

You can get Senheiser HD 202 for arnd 2k from Prime ABGB


----------



## clickclick (Jan 16, 2013)

JBL Tempo on ear, u can find it online anywhere between 1700-1900


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you into over-ear or in-ear?


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Are you into over-ear or in-ear?



Arn't headphones supposed to be over-ear??


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 24, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Arn't headphones supposed to be over-ear??



Headphones come in a variety from in-the-ear to over-ear. Its a very non-specific term. So some earphones are called in-ear headphones, while some prefer to call them in-ear canalphones.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Arn't those earphones which come in two variant- in-ear(canalphones) and the other version.. Headphones i thought was only of one type..


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 27, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Arn't those earphones which come in two variant- in-ear(canalphones) and the other version.. Headphones i thought was only of one type..



It depends on how you define the terms.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Headphones come in a variety from in-the-ear to over-ear. Its a very non-specific term.


No sir!You are completely wrong!


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 27, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> It depends on how you define the terms.



and how do you define it??



red dragon said:


> No sir!You are completely wrong!



explain..!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> and how do you define it??
> 
> 
> 
> explain..!!


In ear headphones(earphones) are called IEM aka In ear monitors, headphones can also be of different types, like over the ear(Circumaural surround the ear, Supra-aural press against the ears) clip on, or around the neck etc. If it goes inside your ear its IEM/canalphone(well technically there are another type of earphones, like these: TDK-EB-100 Stereo Headphone with Enhanced Bass - TDK: Flipkart.com these are just called earphones or earbuds), else its headphone.

Headphones hang around your head, earphones go in your ear.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 28, 2013)

tkin said:


> In ear headphones(earphones) are called IEM aka In ear monitors, headphones can also be of different types, like over the ear(Circumaural surround the ear, Supra-aural press against the ears) clip on, or around the neck etc. If it goes inside your ear its IEM/canalphone(well technically there are another type of earphones, like these: TDK-EB-100 Stereo Headphone with Enhanced Bass - TDK: Flipkart.com these are just called earphones or earbuds), else its headphone.
> 
> Headphones hang around your head, earphones go in your ear.





well said.. That was what i was trying to explain..


----------

